# www.bergwerk-cycles.de



## RK @ BERGWERK (27. Februar 2008)

neue Galerie auf unserer Homepage  

http://www.bergwerk-cycles.de/index.php?p=bilder

Also auf und richtig schöne Bilder Eurer Bikes und alles rund um BERGWERK an: [email protected]


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Februar 2008)

Beim Mercury SL hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen:

In der Beschreibung stehen 1290 Gramm, in den technischen Daten 1390 Gramm. Und schreibt wenigstens dazu, bei welcher Rahmengrösse das Gewicht gilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (28. Februar 2008)

OK  geändert.
Die Gewichtsangabe bezieht sich immer auf die kleinste Rahmengröße.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Dezember 2008)

neue Homepage............................coming soon !


----------



## Da Anhänger (13. Dezember 2008)

dei gewichtsangabe von 1290gr. steht/stand da schon fast ein halbes jahr..hätte mch aberstark gwundert wenn dei plötzlich bei gleichem material 100gr. sparen würden!


gruß


----------



## strulli- (16. Dezember 2008)

ich hab dank der schnellen PN mal meinen Beitrag editiert
will ja niemanden öffentl. denunizieren
Danke für die PN


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. Dezember 2008)

strulli- schrieb:


> kann man bei Eurer Handy-Nr. auf der HP auch mal jemanden erreichen?




siehe PN !


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (19. Dezember 2008)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> neue Homepage............................coming soon !



...........Relaunch verschiebt sich auf Mitte Januar !


----------

